# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Видеовещание по локальной сети

## Kruspe

Моя домашняя схема такова: настольник, подключенный к 32 дюймовой панели и ноутбук общаются по вай-фай сети. 
В общем хочу поинтересоваться, не встречал ли кто-нибудь из форумчан программки, которая могла бы могла бы посылать потоковое видео на настольный комп по беспроводной сети. Было бы удобно смотреть фильмы с ноута на экране большого компа, а не скидывать подолгу фильмы с ноута на комп. 
Заранее спасибо )

----------


## shadow_vl

для видеопотока требуется гораздо более широкий канал чем для скачивания файла по сети, на крайняк присоединись хвостом к свичу и слей все на домашнюю машину.
Еще можно на ноуте расшарить папку с фильмами и запускать на стационарной машине кино из расшариной папки ноута

----------


## Silkoni

Есть програмка для трансляции видео в локальную сеть videoTranslation Хорошая весчь, я транслирую каналы, музыку и фильмы у себя в доменой сети.

----------


## Kruspe

спасибо за ответы!
нашел темку похожую, кому интересно вот: http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=8&topic=2510 =)

----------


## Dmitry51

Посмотри VLC  player

----------

